# citizenship = πολιτειότητα, πολιτότητα



## anef (Sep 11, 2008)

Έχω συναντήσει τη λέξη σε πολλά κείμενα και με δυσκολεύει πάντα. 
Ορισμός εδώ. 
O όρος έχει μεταφραστεί πολιτικότητα.
Αλλά σε ένα γενικό κείμενο στα ελληνικά δεν θα θέλει εξήγηση; Θα καταλάβει κανείς την _πολιτικότητα_;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 11, 2008)

Όχι *πολιτικότητα! Αυτό σημαίνει _υπηκοότητα _(και κάπου εδώ μπορούμε να ξαναματαανοίξουμε τη συζήτηση περί _εθνικότητας _και _υπηκοότητας_, citizenship και nationality και ακόμα ενός που μου ξεφεύγει _ιθαγένειας_, το θυμήθηκα! :))


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 11, 2008)

Και του ethnicity (το τρίτο το χειρότερο).


----------



## Palavra (Sep 11, 2008)

Εγώ μ' αυτό ξεμπερδεύω με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες με το _εθνοτικότητα _


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 11, 2008)

Μα, ούτως ή άλλως, αυτός είναι ο καθιερωμένος όρος. Απλώς, επειδή παραπέμπει στο δικό μας ethnos, πολλοί συνεχίζουν να το μπερδεύουν.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 11, 2008)

Σωστά. Πολλά τα _εθνικότητα_ αντί για _εθνοτικότητα_.


----------



## anef (Sep 11, 2008)

Συγνώμη, δεν έκανα τη διευκρίνιση και έβαλα το γενικό ορισμό της wikipedia. Εννοώ βέβαια τον όρο με τη γενικότερη έννοια της ιδιότητας του πολίτη και όχι με την έννοια της εθνικότητας. Π.χ. στο παράδειγμα που έβαλα και σε άλλο νήμα : 

While women were not at the forefront when it came to devising these policy priorities and/or considering their outcomes, rendering women “invisibilized”, in certain cases, we see their “instrumentalization”, i.e., representations of women appear to be used in instrumental ways to justify such policies and promote new *citizenship trends*. 

Εδώ φυσικά το citizenship trends δεν εννοεί τάσεις εθνικότητας. 
Με αυτήν την έννοια έχει μεταφραστεί πολιτικότητα όπως μπορείτε π.χ. να το δείτε στο πρώτο αποτέλεσμα του γκουγκλ (ευρωπαϊκό κείμενο) που έδωσα στον σύνδεσμο παραπάνω.
Άλλο παράδειγμα: 
They remain a terra incognita of _sexual citizenship_ and political obligation...


----------



## anef (Sep 11, 2008)

Ορισμός του _citizenship _όπως το εννοώ εδώ από άρθρο (δεύτερη περίπτωση με έντονα γράμματα): 

'Citizenship's central meaning has to do with membership in a community (Barbalet, 1988; Bosniak, 2003: 185), and it is linked to the modern national state (Brodie, 2002: 379). However, its precise meaning is contentious (Bosniak, 2003:183). Citizenship can refer to a legal status, and "laws regulating the rights and duties of citizenship can constitute formal institutions of basic importance for distributive processes" (Korpi, 1998: ix). *Or citizenship can be used more broadly to encompass a "set of practices (juridical, political, economic, and cultural) which define a person as a competent member of a society *. 

Σ'αυτό το άρθρο βρίσκουμε τον όρο με επιθετικούς προσδιορισμούς όπως _industrial _και _market_.

Σε τέτοια εξειδικευμένα άρθρα βέβαια ο όρος _πολιτικότητα _δεν έχει πρόβλημα. Εκεί που νομίζω δυσκολεύει η μετάφραση είναι όταν η λέξη εμφανίζεται σε άρθρα εφημερίδων και κείμενα για το ευρύ κοινό. Μ' άλλα λόγια στα ελληνικά ο όρος δεν έχει περάσει στο γενικό λεξιλόγιο νομίζω.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 11, 2008)

Για γενικότερα κείμενα θα μπορούσες να πεις _ταυτότητα_ (βιομηχανική ταυτότητα), αλλά αν όντως υπάρχει τόσο εξειδικευμένη έννοια, θα συμφωνήσω ότι απουσιάζει προς το παρόν επίσημη απόδοση (απ' όσο ξέρω, πάντα).


----------



## sarant (Sep 11, 2008)

Aυτό το citizenship παλιά το λέγαμε "ιδιότητα του πολίτη" ή "ιθαγένεια"


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2008)

Στην «ιδιότητα του πολίτη» τον είχα αφήσει κι εγώ τον όρο, αλλά πλέον έχει ευρύτατα χρησιμοποιηθεί η *πολιτότητα*.

Ο σχηματισμός είναι λίγο φάουλ, αλλά η σημασία γίνεται σαφέστερη.


----------



## Teo (Aug 13, 2016)

Τι λέτε λοιπόν για τα "πολιτοφροσύνη", "πολιτότητα" και "πολιτειότητα" ώς πιθανές απόδοσεις του citizenship;

Είναι επαρκώς καθιερωμένα/τεκμηριωμένα για να χρησιμοποιηθούν σε ένα βιβλίο; Θα προτιμούσατε κάποιο απο τα τρία;

Ή θα επιμένατε σε περιφραστική απόδοση, όσο περιμένουμε κάποιο απο τα παραπάνω να καθιερωθεί και να μπεί στον καθημερινό λόγο; 
(μη φάτε, θα σφάξουμε ελικόπτερο)


----------



## nickel (Aug 15, 2016)

Τώρα βλέπω τα ερωτήματά σου. :blush:

Βγάζουμε έξω την _πολιτιφροσύνη_ (πρόταση του Άγγελου Ελεφάντη για την απόδοση του γαλλικού _civilité_, με τη σημασία της δημόσιας αρετής («ο σεβασμός του δημοσίου συμφέροντος, ο σεβασμός των στοιχειωδών κανόνων πολιτισμού που επιτρέπουν την κοινωνική συμβίωση...»)).

Ανάμεσα σε _πολιτειότητα_ και _πολιτότητα_ εξακολουθώ να προτιμώ την _πολιτότητα_, επειδή η σημασία γίνεται πιο διάφανη από το σχηματισμό της.


----------

